# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Filtrage d'une liste assez massive

## amelie04

Bonjour,

Kevin	***	CEO and Co-founder
Remi	C***	Head of Sales UK & Emerging Markets
Stella	M***	Senior Growth Marketing Manager
Olivier	S**	Co-founder, President
Ciar?n	R**	Global Vice President - Marketing
Mieke	R***	CMO
J'ai une liste de contact d'environ 70 000 contacts et dans la colonne E il y a le job title

Mon chef veut que je cree des pages differentes pour chaque profils qui contient des mots cles bien specifiques dans leurs job titles : CEO, CTO, Head of product ect
.. il faudrait pas copier les lignes obtenues a partir d'un mot cle dans une nouvelle page mais plutot deplacer ces lignes, car les job titles parfois ont des mots cles differents dans leurs job titles comme par exemple CEO et CTO qui se retrouvent souvent ensemble, donc cela va creer beaucoup de profils dupliques dans mes pages si la solution VBA copie plutot que ne deplace.

Pourriez vous m'offrir une solution VBA pour ce projet  :Smilie: 

Merci a vous

----------


## bsalv

joli chapeau sur ta photo de profil.
Il y a 60 doublons et 240 clefs uniques sur 300 donn?es. Assez difficile de cr?er 240 feuilles avec seulement une ligne, non ?

----------


## amelie04

Ce a que je souhaites faire c'est fonctionner par priorite, supposons que ma priorite soit tous les jobs titles qui contiennent le mot CEO, alors je veux que les tous les jobs titles contenant CEO soient deplaces sur une feuille CEO et ainsi de suite en repetant cette action avec d'autres mots cles reduisant ma liste initiale petit a petit.
les mots cles c'est moi qui aimerais les entrer et ensuite executer le programme plusieurs fois de suite jusqu'a que j'ai fait un trie qui soit au mieux..

----------


## bsalv

les mots clefs se trouvent dans un tableau dans les colonnes O:P et puis on a la macro "Move_items"
Si P est vide, le nom de la feuille est comme O, autrement comme P
Director et directeur sont probablement la m?me chose, donc en colonne P, j'ajoute director ? droite de directeur, etc

----------

